# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  DR. NATHAN THOMPSON: Immunity Testing After The Experimental Shots

## Conservative Libertarian

*DR. NATHAN THOMPSON: Immunity Testing After The Experimental Shots*https://rumble.com/vna8en-dr.-nathan...tal-shots.html


This doctor took some very interesting data and discusses it.

----------

Quark (10-03-2021),WarriorRob (10-03-2021),WhoKnows (10-07-2021)

----------


## Quark

This post just backs up what I've been saying on the killer vaccine. Common sense tells me this.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),East of the Beast (10-04-2021),WarriorRob (10-03-2021)

----------


## Quark

Cancer rates will sky rocket in the next few years. And yup the Godhead wants "breakthrough cases" to keep the pandemic going.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),WarriorRob (10-03-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Great video :Thumbsup20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),Quark (10-03-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Cancer rates will sky rocket in the next few years. And yup the Godhead wants "breakthrough cases" to keep the pandemic going.


It's Evil.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),Quark (10-03-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I have had blood work like that, the doctors read it pretty much without ambiguity.  

Why the hell didn't SOMEBODY else, somewhere try this?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Why did he say he wasn't allowed to mention the vaccine injection? He had to motion and specifically said he can't say it. It occurs at 1 minute 59 seconds.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Why did he say he wasn't allowed to mention the vaccine injection? He had to motion and specifically said he can't say it. It occurs at 1 minute 59 seconds.


It's probably to avoid having the video removed by the big tech commies and other Vaxhole entities.

----------

East of the Beast (10-04-2021),Quark (10-04-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

My wife gets a similar barrage of blood tests. I know that I can get the latest data but I don't know if I can get her prior test data so that I can perform a similar comparison of her before vaccine and after second vaccine data. I though that she went low or close to low limit on some of them but the doctor said all was fine. This analysis actually tracts the motion of these indicators regardless of their proximity to high/low boundaries.

I run into things like this within my line of work. The young guys are trying to figure out a problem but can't seem to look past the fact that the data was within spec. I ask them what was it before you did this? How much did it change? And then they get a lesson in paying attention to the details.

----------

Quark (10-04-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> *DR. NATHAN THOMPSON: Immunity Testing After The Experimental Shots*
> 
> 
> https://rumble.com/vna8en-dr.-nathan...tal-shots.html
> 
> 
> This doctor took some very interesting data and discusses it.


Listen to the first minute or so.  The patient already had a compromised immune system and a boat load of other problems.

This is not a good case for anyone to try and make a case against being vaccinated.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Listen to the first minute or so.  The patient already had a compromised immune system and a boat load of other problems.
> 
> This is not a good case for anyone to try and make a case against being vaccinated.


Isn't the most vulnerable the ones who are to get vaxxed above all others? That would make them the perfect argument.Would it not?

----------

covfefe saved us (10-07-2021)

----------


## yakuda

> Listen to the first minute or so.  The patient already had a compromised immune system and a boat load of other problems.
> 
> This is not a good case for anyone to try and make a case against being vaccinated.


No the best case against being vaccinated is  the fact that it's a "vaccine" that doesn't actually prevent people from getting or spreading the disease.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-07-2021),JustPassinThru (10-08-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

There are plenty of doctors out there who are concerned. And they are being ridiculed, threatened and condemned for their opinion. Ask me how I know.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-07-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Isn't the most vulnerable the ones who are to get vaxxed above all others? That would make them the perfect argument.Would it not?


No, not if you understand the subject matter.

People with auto immune disorders by definition have systems that do not respond normally to things like vaccines.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Listen to the first minute or so.  The patient already had a compromised immune system and a boat load of other problems.
> 
> This is not a good case for anyone to try and make a case against being vaccinated.


Actually, he described a person that got his body in order and had data that indicated a strong immune system that was then sent into disarray bu the vaccine.

Are you also saying that the test subject was not good candidate for the vax?

----------


## Wildrose

> No the best case against being vaccinated is  the fact that it's a "vaccine" that doesn't actually prevent people from getting or spreading the disease.


It does what it's supposed to do, it reduces serious, critical, and fatal disease in people who become symptomatic by around 98%.

Vaccines do not prevent you from becoming infected, they simply give your body a way to fight it.

In the most efficacious vaccines they generally reduce the severity to such an extent you never know you were infected to start with.

Less than .0002% of people who are fully vaccinated will die from this disease compared to just under 2% of unvaccinated people and that is success by any measure.

----------


## Wildrose

> Actually, he described a person that got his body in order and had data that indicated a strong immune system that was then sent into disarray bu the vaccine.
> 
> Are you also saying that the test subject was not good candidate for the vax?


No, that isn't what he was saying, listen again.

He may/may not have been a good candidate for the vaccine but he's certainly not a good case to use to make claims about vaccine efficacy.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> No, that isn't what he was saying, listen again.
> 
> He may/may not have been a good candidate for the vaccine but he's certainly not a good case to use to make claims about vaccine efficacy.


I did listen. No change in my take on it.

----------


## yakuda

> It does what it's supposed to do, it reduces serious, critical, and fatal disease in people who become symptomatic by around 98%.
> 
> Vaccines do not prevent you from becoming infected, they simply give your body a way to fight it.
> 
> In the most efficacious vaccines they generally reduce the severity to such an extent you never know you were infected to start with.
> 
> Less than .0002% of people who are fully vaccinated will die from this disease compared to just under 2% of unvaccinated people and that is success by any measure.


The problem is real vaccines in the real world, where we adults live, actually prevent people from getting the disease. The stab doesnt. Tell you what you can have mine because ive had covid and immunity is far superior to yours. Besides the supposed vaccine you got is so effective you will need all the boosters you can get. And wear 2 masks too. LMFAO. The vaccine is so effective you need to force it on people. Why so scared I'd it's so effective? Boo! Lol

People die all the time

----------


## Wildrose

> The problem is real vaccines in the real world, where we adults live, actually prevent people from getting the disease. The stab doesnt. Tell you what you can have mine because ive had covid and immunity is far superior to yours. Besides the supposed vaccine you got is so effective you will need all the boosters you can get. And wear 2 masks too. LMFAO. The vaccine is so effective you need to force it on people. Why so scared I'd it's so effective? Boo! Lol
> 
> People die all the time


No they don't, the hopefully prevent what is termed a "Clinical Infection" one requiring medical treatment.

For the immune system to work against a contagion it first has to enter the body.  You are at that point infected with that contagion.

Some people may be well advised to get a booster shot, most of us will have no need of it.

There may be a language in which this sentence makes sense but English is not one of them.




> Why so scared I'd it's so effective? Boo! Lol


Myself I'm not the least bit scared.  Having both had and recovered from Covid and having been fully vaccinated I have a better chance of getting hit by lightning on successive strikes than I do of dying from Covid.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's probably to avoid having the video removed by the big tech commies and other Vaxhole entities.


That's it.

Rumble, Bitchute and Odessee, so far, are allowing free discussion.  The Toob of Ewe, does not.

I'm told that posting on Bitchute and Rumble are, essentially a crapshoot.  Sometimes they upload.  Sometimes they get lost...the host takes the vid but doesn't index it, and it's gone forever.  You never know.

So these physicians and professionals are cross-posting; and to keep the ewe toob bleaters from pulling vids down, they use codewords or just avoid saying the dirty words.  Not the dirty words the Left loves, but words like "vaccine" or "natural immunity" or "hydroxychloroquine."

A lot of these guys are busy professionals and don't have time to make the same video twice.  So it's censored in hopes that the ewe toob sheeple keep it up.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-08-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I did listen. No change in my take on it.



It doesn't pay to get between a fool and his/her folly.

This isn't a logical discussion, for many.  It's a fervent RELIGIOUS BELIEF, being CHALLENGED.

We've brought up nearly a whole generation believing in what Steve Jobs called the Reality-Distortion Field.  Believe something untrue, and you make it true.  Believe you're a woman, even though your chromosomes are XY.  Believe open borders make for a safe, prosperous nation, and that police cause crime.

And when these false beliefs, based only on secular-religious Leftist dogma, are proven false...the believers erupt in rage and panic.

So it is with this quack-vaxx.  It MUST work; and the reason it's not, is because us heretics DON'T BELIEVE.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-08-2021)

----------


## yakuda

> No they don't, the hopefully prevent what is termed a "Clinical Infection" one requiring medical treatment.
> 
> For the immune system to work against a contagion it first has to enter the body.  You are at that point infected with that contagion.
> 
> Some people may be well advised to get a booster shot, most of us will have no need of it.
> 
> There may be a language in which this sentence makes sense but English is not one of them.
> 
> 
> ...


You realize don't you that the polio vaccine PREVENTS people from getting polio? That's why it's not a problem.

----------

JustPassinThru (11-08-2021),WhoKnows (11-08-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You realize don't you that the polio vaccine PREVENTS people from getting polio? That's why it's not a problem.


You mean the initial polio vaccination and the three boosters after that and the additional boosters as an adult if you are working/living in a polio outbreak? That kind of prevention?  

Polio Vaccination: What Everyone Should Know | CDC

----------

Oceander (11-08-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> You mean the initial polio vaccination and the three boosters after that and the additional boosters as an adult if you are working/living in a polio outbreak? That kind of prevention?  
> 
> Polio Vaccination: What Everyone Should Know | CDC


Yes. Like that. This has proven with hard science and years of study. 

Is there similar data for the COVID 19 vaccine?

----------


## East of the Beast

> No, not if you understand the subject matter.
> 
> People with auto immune disorders by definition have systems that do not respond normally to things like vaccines.


again then why do we stress vaxxing the immune compromised?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Yes. Like that. This has proven with hard science and years of study. 
> 
> Is there similar data for the COVID 19 vaccine?


After approval and rollout in the United States, the administration procedures, dosages, booster recommendations of the polio vaccine were no more stable and organized than the vaccine rollout for covid.  They learned and adapted to what they learned 'on the fly' for years even after the rollout.  Didn't you at least get a summary review of the history when you became a doctor? Didn't they at least teach you how to review the documented work of others?  Well.... no matter. I'm happy to provide that summary to you.  (PS.. you should get a refund from med school. )


Read this, Doctor.

History of polio vaccination

Or if you are a "little rusty"  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  with the technical content, this less technical article might be more to you liking.

https://theconversation.com/the-grea...-effort-152806

For better or for worse, the now recognized successful polio vaccination program had no fewer problems and no fewer adjustments and changes than the covid vaccination rollout so far.

----------


## WhoKnows

> After approval and rollout in the United States, the administration procedures, dosages, booster recommendations of the polio vaccine was no more stable and organized than the vaccine rollout for covid.  Didn't you at least get a summary review of the history when you became a doctor? Didn't they at least teach you how to review the documented work of others?  Well.... no matter. I'm happy to provide that summary to you.  (PS.. you should get a refund from med school. )
> 
> 
> Read this, Doctor.
> 
> History of polio vaccination


The point I was making went way over your head. Never mind.

You can't reply without taking a stab at people can you? Again, are you like this in real life? 

We aren't friends. My friends and I banter all the time. Refrain from the insulting snark. Thanks.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The point I was making went way over your head. Never mind.
> 
> You can't reply without taking a stab at people can you? Again, are you like this in real life? 
> 
> We aren't friends. My friends and I banter all the time. Refrain from the insulting snark. Thanks.


If your friends are relevant in the context of this thread, then your friends should have provided you with a basic history of polio vaccine rollout instead of allowing you to post like a fool.

Friends don't let friends post drunk... or ignorant.

----------


## WhoKnows

> If your friends are relevant in the context of this thread, then your friends should have provided you with a basic history of polio vaccine rollout instead of allowing you to post like a fool.
> 
> *Friends don't let friends post drunk... or ignorant.*


Bold mine. You must not have any friends here.

You really need to stop with the meaningless insults. They only affirm how obtuse you are.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Bold mine. You must not have any friends here.
> 
> You really need to stop with the meaningless insults. They only affirm how obtuse you are.


Dude, you brought up your meaningless and irrelevant friends... not me. Remember?  It was after you insultingly claimed your post went over my head...AFTER I provided you with a history of the polio vaccine rollout . Talk about "spin"! 




> The point I was making went way over your head. Never mind.
> 
> You can't reply without taking a stab at people can you? Again, are you like this in real life? 
> 
> We aren't friends. *My friends and I banter all the time*. Refrain from the insulting snark. Thanks.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Dude, you brought up your meaningless and irrelevant friends... not me. Remember?  It was after you insultingly claimed your post went over my head.


How is it insulting to state that my point went over your head when it did? It's a statement of fact. More proof of how obtuse you are. People can't say anything about you without you get insulted. 

If you think it was so insulting, report it and let the Mods hash it out. 

I never said I had friends here. You brought that into the mix. 

I'm not your dude, nor your friend.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> How is it insulting to state that my point went over your head when it did? It's a statement of fact. More proof of how obtuse you are. People can't say anything about you without you get insulted. 
> 
> If you think it was so insulting, report it and let the Mods hash it out. 
> 
> I never said I had friends here. You brought that into the mix. 
> 
> I'm not your dude, nor your friend.


I don't report insults.  That's the pussy snowflake kind of things you and your buddies here do.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I don't report insults.  That's the pussy snowflake kind of things you and your buddies here do.


Only when it breaks the rules of harassment. Kinda of like what you're doing now. 

Your continuous stream of insults are both petty and childish.

It's amazing how you want to be part of a community, but do everything in your power to disrupt it. So what is it that you want here? To be part of a vibrant, active community, or to be the bully, that likes to push people around with insults, but without really contributing much?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Only when it breaks the rules of harassment. Kinda of like what you're doing now. 
> 
> Your continuous stream of insults are both petty and childish.


So that's how you conspired to have WR thread banned. You trolled him knowing he never gives up and would respond to each of your posts.  And then you could point and say "see... see... he's harassing us!"  :Cry20:  Yes.. that plan worked. The administration fell for it.  And so now you want to try it with me. 

You are a troll.. pure and simple. In more threads than you can count, insults and snark are present and no one pisses their pants about Iike you and phoenyx do. 

I provided correct information about the polio vaccine rollout that refuted your implication that if we used it as the model that we should compare the covid vaccine rollout with, the covid vaccine rollout would be seen as very very bad.

And after you have been claiming to be a doctor, I did in fact add some well deserved snark. So now... now comes my just reward .... thread banning or more. All so that you don't have to be embarrassed here... so that you and QM and others can continue to spread misinformation.


If such a troll as yourself and some other fearmongers can get me banned... so be it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> So that's how you conspired to have WR thread banned. You trolled him knowing he would respond to each of your posts.  Yes.. that plan worked.  And so now you want to try it with me. 
> 
> You are a troll.. pure and simple.


Ahhhhh, the truth comes out. You are butthurt because your buddy can't keep his mouth shut. And doesn't know anything but to insult people. Like you. And then when he continuously breaks the rules and it bites him in the ass, you go off the rails.  

Not a troll at all. Project much? The only one responsible for your behavior is YOU. I can't make you do anything you don't want to do. Can I? Are you suggesting I have some kind of control over your buddy? Or anyone for that matter?

----------


## WhoKnows

> So that's how you conspired to have WR thread banned. You trolled him knowing he would respond to each of your posts.  And then you could point and say "see... see... he's harassing us!" Yes.. that plan worked. The administration fell for it.  And so now you want to try it with me. 
> 
> You are a troll.. pure and simple.
> 
> I provided correct information about the polio vaccine rollout that refuted your implication that if we used it as the model that we should compare the covid vaccine rollout with, the covid vaccine rollout would be seen as very very bad.
> 
> *And after claiming to be a doctor,* I did in fact add some well deserved snark. So now... now comes my just reward .... thread banning or more. All so that you don't have to be embarrassed here... so that you and QM and others can continue to spread misinformation.
> 
> 
> If such a troll as yourself and some other fearmongers can get me banned... so be it.


Bold mine. The claim is not a claim. It is reality. Happily it doesn't require belief on your part to be so. 

It's embarrassing how fixated you are on this. Almost like you have nothing better to do. Especially since you are trying your best to dox me on your own. That's creepy.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Bold mine. The claim is not a claim. It is reality. Happily it doesn't require to believe it to be so. 
> 
> It's embarrassing how fixated you are on this. Almost like you have nothing better to do. Especially since you are trying your best to dox me on your own. That's creepy.


I've been here long enough for people to know I have never tried to dox anyone.  Your lie, your attempt to label me as a doxer though is noted.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I've been here long enough for people to know I have never tried to dox anyone.  Your lie, your attempt to label me as a doxer though is noted.


LOL...you really do think a lot of yourself don't you?

----------


## Wildrose

> You realize don't you that the polio vaccine PREVENTS people from getting polio? That's why it's not a problem.


No, they prevent you from getting a high enough load  to be symptomatic or transmit it.

A vaccine cannot work until you've been exposed and infected.

They are not armor plate that prevents them from entering your body.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, they prevent you from getting a high enough load  to be symptomatic or transmit it.
> 
> A vaccine cannot work until you've been exposed and infected.
> 
> They are not armor plate that prevents them from entering your body.


Can you perhaps rephrase? 

The purpose of a vaccine is to help your body recognize the pathogen and mount an antibody response once exposed to the vaccine, such that if exposed to the real thing, you already have the necessary antibodies to fight the viral infection. 

I'm trying to be as careful as I can with my wording, as that's not exactly what I understand from your post, but it could be what you meant.

----------


## Wildrose

> Can you perhaps rephrase? 
> 
> The purpose of a vaccine is to help your body recognize the pathogen and mount an antibody response once exposed to the vaccine, such that if exposed to the real thing, you already have the necessary antibodies to fight the viral infection. 
> 
> I'm trying to be as careful as I can with my wording, as that's not exactly what I understand from your post, but it could be what you meant.


What I stated is accurate.  Unless the pathogen enters the body there's nothing for the vaccine to do.

The reason we have to in many cases get booster shots is the fact antibody titers will wane over time.

The template however hopefully remains which then allows the body to mount a rapid defense if everything is working right.

Again though vaccines cannot prevent those pathogens from getting into the body.  The most effective vaccines though produce enough of a "memory" that you can go years or even decades without a booster because once the pathogen is identified antibody production is almost instant.

----------


## WhoKnows

> What I stated is accurate.  *Unless the pathogen enters the body there's nothing for the vaccine to do.*
> 
> The reason we have to in many cases get booster shots is the fact antibody titers will wane over time.
> 
> The template however hopefully remains which then allows the body to mount a rapid defense if everything is working right.
> 
> Again though vaccines cannot prevent those pathogens from getting into the body.  The most effective vaccines though produce enough of a "memory" that you can go years or even decades without a booster because once the pathogen is identified antibody production is almost instant.


Bold mine. 

HUH?? 

The vaccine has already done it's job by programming the body to stimulate antibody production when it encounters the pathogen.

Of course the vaccine can't prevent pathogens from entering the body. And again, the vaccine isn't the one that generates "memory". It's the programming within the body to produce antibodies themselves that *might* wane. The vaccine doesn't linger in the body. Only the programming it confers does. 

What you're saying is making no sense at all.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. 
> 
> HUH?? 
> 
> The vaccine has already done it's job by programming the body to stimulate antibody production when it encounters the pathogen.
> 
> Of course the vaccine can't prevent pathogens from entering the body. And again, the vaccine isn't the one that generates "memory". It's the programming within the body to produce antibodies themselves that *might* wane. The vaccine doesn't linger in the body. Only the programming it confers does. 
> 
> What you're saying is making no sense at all.


How does our immune system defeat a pathogen before it enters the body?  Those antibodies serve no purpose at all until that pathogen enters the body.

----------


## WhoKnows

> How does our immune system defeat a pathogen before it enters the body?  Those antibodies serve no purpose at all until that pathogen enters the body.


Huh? I encourage you to read what I wrote again. Thanks.

----------


## Wildrose

> Actually, he described a person that got his body in order and had data that indicated a strong immune system that was then sent into disarray bu the vaccine.
> 
> Are you also saying that the test subject was not good candidate for the vax?


No I said what I said.  People who have a host of pre existing immune disorders do not make a good case against vaccination for the rest.

Their immune systems by definition are not normal and won't react like a healthy immune system in people who lack those disorders.

----------

